# ложись - вставай



## septentrionalis

Здравствуйте.
В русском языке, как и в целом в славянских и германских языках, существует тройка глаголов, обозначающих положение человеческого тела в пространстве. 
лежать - сидеть - стоять.
Вопрос:
почему существует следующая закономерность?
лежать
ложить
ложить-ся

стоять
ставить
*ставить-ся
в-ставать

сидеть
садить
садить-ся

висеть
вешать
вешать-ся
Буду благодарен за любые (толковые) попытки прояснить ситуацию.)))


----------



## morzh

В чем вопрос-то?


----------



## septentrionalis

*ставить-ся было бы закономерным соответствием.
Имеем же то, что имеем, т.е.
в-ставать
Подозреваю, что вопрос связан с функционированием возвратной частицы "ся" и видами глагола.


----------



## Maroseika

Это проявляется во многих глаголах, а не только связанных с положением тела. Недавно тут это уже обсуждалось, и, получается, чередования в корне, связанные с переходностью и непереходностью, идут еще с ПИЕ времен.

А что вас удивляет в возвратных формах, я не понял.


----------



## septentrionalis

Maroseika, индоевропейские по происхождению чередования в корне меня совсем не удивляют. Они, если не ошибаюсь, есть во всех "старых" (т.е. не романских) индоевропейских языках.
Вопрос же был о том, почему глагол "стоять" менее "возвратен" (форма в-ставать не имеет -ся), чем гл. "лежать" или "сидеть" (ложить-*ся*,садить*-ся*), хотя все три глагола относятся к одному семантическому классу глаголов положения тела.
Эта меньшая "возвратность" ( а "возвратность" как категория языка связана с тем, как человек "позиционирует" себя в этом мире, ср. с семантикой глаголов положения тела, где такое "позиционирование" еще более явно проявляет себя) почему-то сопровождается появлением приставки в- (*в*-ставать).
Какая логика (а в языке всегда есть логика) стоит за этим?


----------



## Maroseika

septentrionalis said:


> Индоевропейские по происхождению корни меня совсем не удивляют. Они, если не ошибаюсь, есть во всех "старых" (т.е. не романских) индоевропейских языках.


Я не про корни, а про такой способ выражения переходности, как чередование в корне. Ваш вопрос был не очень понятен, я подумал, что вас удивляет именно это чередование, действительно свойственное многие ИЕ языкам.




> Вопрос же был о том, почему глагол "стоять" менее "возвратен" (форма в-ставать не имеет -ся), чем гл. "лежать" или "сидеть" (ложить-*ся*,садить*-ся*), хотя все три глагола относятся к одному семантическому классу глаголов положения тела.
> Эта меньшая "возвратность" почему-то сопровождается появлением приставки в- (*в*-ставать).
> Какая логика (а в языке всегда есть логика) стоит за этим?


Кроме логики у языка есть еще история. Чтобы разобраться именно с этим вопросом, надо прежде всего посмотреть, как эти глаголы выглядели хотя бы в старославянском. Анализировать современные глаголы вряд ли плодотворно, ведь семантика их сложилась много веков назад.
Вот и в данном случае довольно произвольным кажется подстановка в этот ряд именно глагола вставать, а не, например, стать. Да, сегодня он означает to become, но в старославянском (стати) означал еще и встать, и это сохранилось до сих пор в некоторых устойчивых выражениях: 
Стань передо мной, как лист перед травой.
Ну, а глагол стать прекрасно сочетается с частицей -ся: статься. Так что говорить следует, видимо, не о "меньшей возвратности" глагола стоять, а о том, почему значение старославянского глагола настолько сузилось, что для получения значения to stand up пришлось присобачивать приставку. Но это уж точно не имеет отношения к германским языкам.


----------



## ahvalj

Есть «становиться». Он почти соответствует ожидаемой схеме.


----------



## ahvalj

Для полноты картины сюда следует добавить корневые глаголы: «лечь, стать, сесть». У «висеть» корневой глагол не сохранился, но есть «виснуть», значит было бы нечто вроде «*висть» или «*висти». Ваши последние примеры, «ложиться, садиться, вставать, вешаться» — наиболее поздние по происхождению, они возникли как несовершенновидовые пары к существовавшим с индоевропейских времён корневым формам. Славянские возвратные глаголы заменили собой исчезнувший средне-страдательный залог (медиопассив).


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> я подумал


— Вы мужчина или женщина?
— Какая разница, товарищ?
— Я мужчина!

Наконец-то я понял, с кем переругиваюсь ,-)


----------



## ahvalj

На рыхлый вопрос последовал рыхлый ответ. Сформулирую чётче: первоначальными были корневые глаголы (сесть, лечь, стать — праславянские se:ste:i, lekte:i, sta:te:i), от них образовывались два обсуждаемых здесь типа производных — глаголы состояния с суффиксом e: (сидеть, лежать, стоять — праславянские se:de:te:i, lege:te:i, ståie:te:i) и понудительные глаголы (каузативы) с корневым о, кратким (современное о) или долгим (современное а) (садить, ложить, ставить — праславянские so:di:te:i, logi:te:i, sta:ui:te:i). Они охватывали значения, ныне выражаемые обоими видами. По мере развития видового противопоставления предельные глаголы из нашего списка попали в один из видов, а парные были образованы наличными средствами: для совершенновидовых сесть, лечь, стать были созданы садиться, ложиться, становиться, а для несовершенновидовых садить, ложить, ставить — посадить, положить, поставить.


----------



## ahvalj

Прошу прощения за многопощение, но я подумал, что основной вопрос всё равно остался непонятен. Дело в том, что тут нет никакой возвратности, просто к непереходным  «сесть, стать, лечь», ставшим совершенно-видовыми, язык должен был образовать непереходные же несовершенно-видовые пары. Прибавление суффикса -а- к корневым глаголам к тому времени уже исключалось: этот способ работал только с приставочными корневыми образованиями (встать — вставать, налечь — налегать, присесть — приседать). Поэтому язык просто образовал непереходные глаголы от единственных существовавших к тому времени несовершенно-видовых предельных производных (становиться, ложиться, садиться).


----------



## septentrionalis

Ahvalj, спасибо за подробный экскурс в диахронию. Кое-что (еще не все) начинает проясняться. Итак,имеем:
корнев. глаг.
лечь - ложиться
*в*-стать - *в*-ставать
(стать - становиться ушло с сужением значения)
сесть - садиться

гл.состояния 
лежать - полежать
стоять - постоять
сидеть - посидеть


каузативы
ложить - положить
ставить - поставить
садить - посадить


ср.нем.
1. возвратные (которые в русском "корневые")
    sich legen
    sich stellen
    sich setzen
2. состояния
   liegen
   stehen
   sitzen
 3. каузативы
  legen
  stellen
  setzen 
т.е. система русских глаголов несовершенного вида (возникшая относительно поздно, если я правильно понимаю) - (почти) копия немецкой системы, что неудивительно, учитывая генетическое родство двух языков (но встает вопрос:как такое возникло? генетическая память?).
Важное исключение: *в*-ставать.
Объясняется оно, как я понял, сужением (скорее полным изменением?) значения гл. стать - становиться. 
Это если смотреть с точки зрения диахронии.


> Кроме логики у языка есть еще история. Чтобы разобраться именно с этим вопросом, надо прежде всего посмотреть, как эти глаголы выглядели хотя бы в старославянском. Анализировать современные глаголы вряд ли плодотворно, ведь семантика их сложилась много веков назад.


 Согласен. Но, имо, пойти сразу к диахронии означает полностью опровергнуть существование синхронии. А ведь без синхронии диахрония невозможна. 
 Мне же кажется, что на уровне синхронии в русском (в отличие от близкородственного немецкого) существует противопоставления:
1. *в*-ставать vs. ложиться
2. *в*-ставать vs. садиться
т.е. движение вверх (вверх ли? какое значение имеет приставка в-? "вход" куда-либо?) в русском противопоставляется любому движению вниз ("наружу"? ) (ложиться, садиться). В немецком же "садиться" не будет пониматься как что-то более близкое к "ложиться", чем "вставать".
Простите, что отвечаю на свой собственный вопрос, но моя логика просто продвинулась (во многом благодаря вам, Maroseika и Ahvalji) немного дальше, чем она была на момент постановки вопроса).
Другим вопросом уже будет вопрос о том, что послужило чему причиной:

1. вначале произошло изменение семантики глагола "стать" .
2. оно уже повлекло необходимость добавить в- к стать, от встать же позже (когда произошло формирование видов) уже образовался вставать.
3. Но у лечь и сесть такой возможности образовать несовершенный вид не было и им пришлось добавить -ся к садить и ложить (см. пост Ahvalj). 
4. Из-за этого садиться и ложиться стали похожими внешне на немецкие аналоги, но из-за существования лечь и сесть, где нет возвратной частицы, мы не можем назвать их возвратными и должны называть их непереходными?
Здесь мы уже плаваем по уши в такой диахронии...)))

  Добавлю: подобная нерегулярность а системе, похоже, возможна именно из-за значения этих глаголов. Именно из-за их значения они настолько частотны. И уже именно эта частотность помогает сохранять нерегулярность.


----------



## septentrionalis

> Стань передо мной, как лист перед травой.


Т.е. "стань передо мной" - реликт еще той эпохи, когда в русском не было видов?


----------



## Sobakus

Кто-нибудь что-нибудь понял? Генетическая память? Ы, простите?


septentrionalis said:


> Т.е. "стань передо мной" - реликт еще той эпохи, когда в русском не было видов?


Ничего себе вывод. Это реликт эпохи, когда стать значило встать, становиться значило вставать, а форумные посты были понятны не только пишущему.


----------



## ahvalj

Мне кажется, мы имеем здесь два совершенно не связанных друг с другом вопроса: один про возвратную частицу и второй про «в-» во «вставать». Что касается возвратной частицы, то параллель между славянским и немецким возникла совершенно независимо, просто в силу общности языковых средств. Свидетельством этому могут служить, к примеру, возвратные глаголы в романских языках — в латыни их определённо не было, и возникали они уже на наших глазах. Сравним систему в испанском: acostar («ложить») — estar acostado («лежать») — acostarse («ложиться»), sentar — estar sentado — sentarse, colgar — estar colgado — colgarse. За исключением отсутствия корневых глаголов (в латыни они частично сохранялись) и отсутствия глаголов состояния на e (в латыни они частично были), система полностью параллельна и, что важно, её складывание засвидетельствовано письменными источниками. 

Здесь, как и в германском, славянском и балтийском, возвратные глаголы стали широко использоваться просто для выражения непереходности (за неимением других языковых средств). Балтийский в силу его тесного взаимодействия со славянским я не рассматриваю, но вот германские и романские примеры очень показательны своей параллельностью с нашими. 

Такие примеры есть и в других областях — скажем, неопределённый артикль возник совершенно независимо и на глазах историков языка в болгарском/македонском, германских, романских, персидском, и, надо полагать, также независимо в греческом, кельтских итп.


----------



## ahvalj

septentrionalis said:


> Т.е. "стань передо мной" - реликт еще той эпохи, когда в русском не было видов?


Почему же? «Стать» — глагол совершенного вида, здесь всё по правилам. Несовершенный вид — «становись передо мной».


----------



## ahvalj

«Встать/стать»: мне кажется, мы имеем дело с обычнейшей дивергенцией — по мере специализации простого глагола в абстрактном значении его (приставочное в нашем случае) производное стало использоваться для выражения значений конкретных. Ещё один пример подобного же развития, произошедшего на наших глазах: латинское "stāre" («стоять, вставать, становиться») дало испанское "estar" («быть», дословно что-то вроде "to be being"), а конкретное значение выражается новообразованиями "levantarse" (дословно «подниматься»), "ponerse" (для «становиться куда-либо», дословно «класться»), причём последнее на очередном витке развития языка само стало сдвигаться в абстрактную сторону («становиться кем/чем/каким»), "estar de pie" («стоять [на ногах]») итп. Отметим всё те же возвратные частицы для выражения переходности.


----------



## septentrionalis

Чувствую, нас скоро прикроют.


> просто для выражения непереходности


Далеко не всегда. *se lavó las manos *(пишу по аналогии с французским), где se выполняет функцию личного местоимения.
Ср. рус. мыться - мыть руки, где -ся явно приобретает конкретные значения, и англ. he washes his hands.
Это только самый явный пример. 
Вообще же, когда я читаю английский текст, у меня все время такое впечатление, что все ушли из дому...



> просто в силу общности языковых средств


Согласен. Но общность возникла на основе чего-то. Исчезновение старых залоговых различий почему-то повлекло почти повсеместное использование местоименных частиц (английский тут будет явным исключением).
Ahvalj, спасибо большое за интересную беседу.)))


----------



## ahvalj

septentrionalis said:


> Далеко не всегда. *se lavó las manos *(пишу по аналогии с французским), где se выполняет функцию личного местоимения.
> Ср. рус. мыться - мыть руки, где -ся явно приобретает конкретные значения, и англ. he washes his hands.


Да, конечно же развитие шло от возвратности, но повсюду эти формы стали выражать и непереходное значение (со всем спектром оттенков — от простой непереходности до пассива в некоторых языках). "Je me lève"/«поднимаю себя»/«поднимаюсь»/«встаю».


----------



## ahvalj

septentrionalis said:


> Но общность возникла на основе чего-то. Исчезновение старых залоговых различий почему-то повлекло почти повсеместное использование местоименных частиц (английский тут будет явным исключением).
> Ahvalj, спасибо большое за интересную беседу.)))



Общность возникла по принципу «я его слепила из того, что было». Ни в одном европейском индоевропейском языке так пока и не появилось универсального показателя непереходности, поэтому для непереходных значений были использован самый очевидный источник — переходный глагол с добавлением возвратного/личного местоимения, замыкающего действие в субъекте. В финском, к примеру, подобного развития нет, там есть универсальный суффикс непереходности -u-: "istua" («сидеть») — "istuttaa" («сажать») — "istuutua" («садиться»).


----------



## ahvalj

Примеры из близкородственного литовского:
сесть/сидеть/садить/садиться — sėsti/sėdėti/sodinti/atsisėsti
лечь/лежать/ложить/ложиться — gulti/gulėti/paguldyti/atsigulti
стать/стоять/ставить/становиться — stoti/stovėti/statyti/atsistoti
В примерах последней формы в литовском также использованы возвратные глаголы (-si- ставится между приставкой и корнем), но образованы они от приставочных производных корневых глаголов.


----------

